# pics of Audio Creations work in Ocala Florida



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

20" in the center 15" on each side an xbox360 and dakota digital gauges up top
and a 15" in each door with 6 8" mids an 6 horns
the car is in the new Young Buck video...."GET BUCK" heres a pic we took at the shoot


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

20" in doors and dash much more gettin pics loaded

this car is featured in the new impala commercial with TI an Dale Earnhardt Jr.


----------



## rusrious (Nov 14, 2006)

Tight, never seen anything like that,


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rusrious_@Feb 24 2007, 10:07 PM~7344276
> *Tight, never seen anything like that,
> *



thanks tryin to show off we were doin out of this lil ass town

heres a pic of YOung buck after checking out the inside


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

Hummer on 28"s


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## Sicx Dooze (Feb 25, 2007)

clean ass rides


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

nice

BTW subs up, ports back in those SUV/hatch boxes...

but nice workmanship on most of those cars


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Feb 24 2007, 07:04 PM~7344259
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what color is that ?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

can appreciate the effort and work but that looks and probably sounds like shit


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slammin64_@Feb 28 2007, 02:45 AM~7370292
> *what color is that ?
> *


its a HOK candy orange not sure which exact one though


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 28 2007, 11:13 AM~7371498
> *can appreciate the effort and work but that looks and probably sounds like shit
> *


haha i knew id get the typical layitlow haters but acctully it sounds amazing i mean obviously i cant show you how it sounds, but come to daytona for spring break or bcr an youll hear it :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Feb 28 2007, 03:53 PM~7373991
> *haha i knew id get the typical layitlow haters but acctully it sounds amazing i mean obviously i cant show you how it sounds, but come to daytona for spring break or bcr an youll hear it :biggrin:
> *


theres no hating n00b so dont get your panties in a knot
just because the mids/highs are god awful loud doesnt mean it sounds good.....


----------



## kingsun (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 1 2007, 12:12 AM~7378202
> *theres no hating n00b so dont get your panties in a knot
> just because the mids/highs are god awful loud doesnt mean it sounds good.....
> *



hes right why would you want to put like 100 mids and highs in your whip like dude said probably gonna sound like someone clawing their nails on a chalkboard 10x


----------



## stevensclan (Mar 1, 2007)

I have to disagree with these guys, we just installed 36 speakers in an 04 excursion, and the sound is awsome,with the proper amps,crossovers and or equalizers the sound is far superior to the standard 6 or seven speaker install. For us stereo guys its like you hydro guys opting for four pumps over one


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i think ppl are forgetting these are SHOW cars not SQ vehicles...


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

first off im lil far from a noob my other name is since like 01-02 but anyways the orange car has a little over 25k in entertainment between the tvs an amps an all the fibergall dash an doors ,just cause there is a million speakers doesnt mean they are all tune correctly the people at this shop learned from Steve Head the owner of the SQ honda that placed first two years ago, it aint all about looks down here its gotta sound right or youll still get laughed at

its just like in the lowrider world , you can have 4 pumps an 16 batteries but if your shit aint hittin so many inches it aint shit


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

GREAT POINT


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

cool shit just please post bigger pics.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Feb 24 2007, 10:07 PM~7344275
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i spy .. with my little eye... eminence mids...


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 2 2007, 10:21 AM~7389975
> *i think ppl are forgetting these are SHOW cars not SQ vehicles...
> *


very, very true


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 2 2007, 11:21 AM~7389975
> *i think ppl are forgetting these are SHOW cars not SQ vehicles...
> *


show cars? I guess its a GA/FL thing to shove as much shit inside a car and swear it looks good.... shits tack imo


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Mar 8 2007, 08:32 PM~7438740
> *i spy .. with my little eye... eminence mids...
> *


haha yeh good eye....they look ugly but the sound it fantastic :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

oh an none of these are full blow show cars at all just daily drivers


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 9 2007, 03:53 PM~7445672
> *show cars? I guess its a GA/FL thing to shove as much shit inside a car and swear it looks good.... shits tack imo
> *


x2

I can't imagine having 16 mediocre coaxial speakers blasting at me from all angles. :around:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 9 2007, 03:53 PM~7445672
> *show cars? I guess its a GA/FL thing to shove as much shit inside a car and swear it looks good.... shits tack imo
> *



no, its not a GA/FL thing, its a SHOW CAR thing. its job is to get a big ooo and woww out of a crowd of ppl not sound so superior to the point it can enter the lanes and walk away with every sound off trophy in the house!... he never mentioned any thing about comps or this or that. pit, you dont build showcars, i dont build them, 1ofaknd dont build 'em, we build either SPL or quality cars (whose install looks sexy of course  ) so there's the difference...

hate when ppl start that GA/FL shit 

like you never seen a bunch of worthless shit on a car anywhere else but GA/FL (20" screens, 30mids, etc)


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 12 2007, 10:33 AM~7460492
> *no, its not a GA/FL thing, its a SHOW CAR thing. its job is to get a big ooo and woww out of a crowd of ppl not sound so superior to the point it can enter the lanes and walk away with every sound off trophy in the house!... he never mentioned any thing about comps or this or that. pit, you dont build showcars, i dont build them, 1ofaknd dont build 'em, we build either SPL or quality cars (whose install looks sexy of course   ) so there's the difference...
> 
> hate when ppl start that GA/FL shit
> ...


1. it is a GA/FL thing those ****** started that bullshit and you see it there moreso than anywhere else.....I havent seen ANY car with a monster truck lift riding around on 24,26,28" rims in TX or back in LA

2. show me where I mentioned shit about those cars entering sq contests or being built for such.... I said it looks and probably sounds like shit.... you dont have to be on a RTA to know what shitty music sounds like

3. if being tacky, overdone, and gawdy wins trophies at their shows I sure as hell dont want my cars there because Ill go home emptyhanded :uh:

4. I do build cars for show I have 2 cars that I show 96 Impala and a 55 Bel Air and my 62 Impala will be out this summer so get ya facts straight


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

well, im done with this topic... i know that once you start somethin with pit, whether your right, he's right, both right and wrong, he will NOT see it your way whatsoever...


its a FL/GA thing for sure, all of our cars are like that !


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 12 2007, 07:44 PM~7464152
> *well, im done with this topic... i know that once you start somethin with pit, whether your right, he's right, both right and wrong, he will NOT see it your way whatsoever...
> its a FL/GA thing for sure, all of our cars are like that !
> *


*plays worlds smallest violin*

prove me wrong about anything Ive said :uh:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 12 2007, 10:53 PM~7465339
> **plays worlds smallest violin*
> 
> prove me wrong about anything Ive said  :uh:
> *


i don't know if i believe you actually OWN the worlds smallest violin... post pics to prove that. i on the other hand actually own one myself, its quite nice though it does need a bit of tuning. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 12 2007, 09:53 PM~7465339
> **plays worlds smallest violin*
> 
> prove me wrong about anything Ive said  :uh:
> *



im done with the drama, we're both too old for it, but you can show us your show cars though...


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

its funny when i did all that sound in my last ride i just through 2 pas under it and hooked it to a 500 watt all and played the ice cream man song


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 28 2007, 08:13 AM~7371498
> *can appreciate the effort and work but that looks and probably sounds like shit
> *




yes 

looks like ass

sounds loud and ass


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

i love how people can tell how it sounds by looking at pictures on the internet. if the look isnt your style thats cool i personally dont like the big wheels an so many tvs in my personal car but lifting them pays my bills my fleetwood will have a single 20" in the dash wrapped to make it look as stock as possible


an as far as tacky.....arnt the hoppers with no bumper a lil tasteless?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Mar 16 2007, 04:25 PM~7492159
> *i love how people can tell how it sounds by looking at pictures on the internet. if the look isnt your style thats cool i personally dont like the big wheels an so many tvs in my personal car but lifting them pays my bills my fleetwood will have a single 20" in the dash wrapped to make it look as stock as possible
> an as far as tacky.....arnt the hoppers with no bumper a lil tasteless?
> *


listen to a few really nice systems and you will notice there are several differences between them and the shit you posted. more doesnt = better and the sound blaring from 4different directions doesnt sound good. noone is talking about the lifts or the rims, the subject at hand is the system. 


and comparing a streethopper to a "showcar" doesnt make any sense at all.....


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

i dont understand how no matter what topic if someone trys to show off what they've done it always gets hated on. if you dont like the work shut up and move on


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OoDIZZoO_@Mar 17 2007, 10:41 AM~7495884
> *i dont understand how no matter what topic if someone trys to show off what they've done it always gets hated on. if you dont like the work shut up and move on
> *


if you dont like whats being said shut the fuck up and move on.......


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

What gets hated on by people, is usually the things they cant do themselves, yet are experts at criticism.


----------

